# R.I.P-BigCutieAriel



## GoldenDelicious (Aug 15, 2010)

Just found out through a facebook friend that Lorri aka 'BigCutieAriel' died on Wednesday. So sad, My thoughts are with her friends and family. Didn't see an announcement on here so thought i should let you all know.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2010)

That is so sad. She was only young.

Sleep peacefully.


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 15, 2010)

sending compassionate thoughts to her friends and family.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 15, 2010)

WTF are you serious?? Omg, this is horrible. My condolences to her family.


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 15, 2010)

To her family and friends, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 15, 2010)

I knew her pretty well, but I hadn't spoken in awhile since I moved here. She was always kind, and very sweet. I was actually thinking about her yesterday.
May she rest in peace.


----------



## mango (Aug 15, 2010)

*Had the pleasure of meeting Lorri briefly at a Vegas Bash afew years ago.

She was a very kind and sweet girl.

My condolences to her friends and extended family.

*


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 15, 2010)

This is particularly devastating.....I've been talking to her online for years and she always seemed bubbly and upbeat. My only regret is I never got to compliment her to her face.

She was amazing and she will be missed.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 15, 2010)

Sending best wishes to her family and friends.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Tracii (Aug 15, 2010)

This news is so sad my thoughts and prayers go out to her friends and family.


----------



## Dolce (Aug 15, 2010)

Just a young woman. God rest her soul. The world is missing her. An unspeakable void in the many lives of those who loved her. She was not a fat woman. She was a daughter, a friend, a person with a living soul who is now forever gone from us. May you rest in the arms of the most high.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 15, 2010)

This is very, very sad. She will indeed be missed and it was a pleasure for us to have worked with her while we did.


----------



## meaulnes (Aug 15, 2010)

I can´t believe it! So sad news!


----------



## BigCutieDemi (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow..... may you rest in peace. Enjoy your new heavenly body with no aches and pains


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2010)

My condolences to friends and family


----------



## HeatherBBW (Aug 15, 2010)

This is very sad news 

I would like to take this time to share a few things about Lorri/Ariel that you might not know:

She was incredibly shy.
She was super sweet.
She always offered an easy, warm smile.
She loved Disney!
She was a big music and movie buff.
She loved animals and had many pets. (real ones and virtual ones!)
She loved the color pink and all things glittery/sparkly.
Did I mention that she loved Disney? 

_and most importantly,_

She will be missed greatly by those who had the pleasure to know her in her short life. 

May she rest in peace. <3


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

BigCutieDemi said:


> Wow..... may you rest in peace. Enjoy your new heavenly body with no aches and pains



+1. Very Beautifully and truthfully said.

R.I.P. You left us too soon. You are with God now.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 15, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear this news. My condolences to all who called her family and friend. RIP young beauty.


----------



## Haplo (Aug 15, 2010)

Thats sad news. Such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Gluben (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, that's such a shock. I talked to her a few times when she was still a Big Cutie and she aired nothing but sweetness and harmony. She was so lovely.

R.I.P.

EDIT: There will be a memorial held for her on Sunday August 22nd 2010 at 2 p.m. at the Cennitial Estates Clubhouse. The address is 9885 Mills Station Rd, Sacramento, CA 95827.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 15, 2010)

That is so sad. 
My thoughts and prayers go out to her friends and family.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 15, 2010)

I am sorry to say that I do not who BigCutieAriel was, but I hope she rests in peace with the Lord. It is sad to read this news regarding a member of Dims who has passed.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I am sorry to say that *I do not who BigCutieAriel*was, but I hope she rests in peace with the Lord. It is sad to read this news regarding a member of Dims who has passed.



happyface83, she was http://www.dailymotion.com/bigcutieariel


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I am sorry to say that *I do not who BigCutieAriel*was, but I hope she rests in peace with the Lord. It is sad to read this news regarding a member of Dims who has passed.



happyface83, she was http://www.dailymotion.com/bigcutieariel 

She is in a better place now, I pray that she is. Rest in Peace and Go with God, Ariel. (Sad.) 

For those who had met her and knew her..


----------



## Paul (Aug 15, 2010)

So Sad 

Very touching Video of Ariel singing. She will be missed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue0kaTKFdzA


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 15, 2010)

Sending prayers to friends and family


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2010)

Paul said:


> So Sad
> 
> Very touching Video of Ariel singing. She will be missed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue0kaTKFdzA



What a sweet girl.


----------



## Buffie (Aug 15, 2010)

Sending so many hugs to her family and friends.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 16, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 16, 2010)

Gluben said:


> EDIT: There will be a memorial held for her on Sunday August 22nd 2010 at 2 p.m. at the Cennitial Estates Clubhouse. The address is 9885 Mills Station Rd, Sacramento, CA 95827.




My condolences to her family and friends. I quoted the edit because the address for her memorial is literally right around the corner from me. I wonder if I would be welcome so I can say goodbye from the Dims folk.


----------



## BigCutieDemi (Aug 16, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> happyface83, she was http://www.dailymotion.com/bigcutieariel
> 
> She is in a better place now, I pray that she is. Rest in Peace and Go with God, Ariel. (Sad.)
> 
> For those who had met her and knew her..



Beautiful, Happy FA


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 16, 2010)

This is very sad.  Sending prayers for her family and others who loved her.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 16, 2010)

My condolences and prayers for Ariel's family and friends.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 16, 2010)

My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Aug 16, 2010)

She was so young. Her family and friends are in my prayers.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Aug 16, 2010)

Another great person taken away
Hope she finds peace and happiness and knows we still love her and miss her!

My condoleances to her family and friends. I know she was very close with her family, especcially her brother...

This is so sad


----------



## calauria (Aug 16, 2010)

RIP. My condolences to her family anf friends. I did not know her, but from the video of her singing she sounded like a talented and beautiful person.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Aug 16, 2010)

It's so sad to hear this... A terrible loss to our community, but especially to those who knew her best. My regrets to all, and best wishes to her family.

Brenda


----------



## Omega (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry for her loss, I remember seeing her online for the first time, and being taken aback by how pretty she was.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 16, 2010)

She was a lovely woman. 

R.I.P. Lorri/Ariel

My deepest condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 16, 2010)

my condolences to all of her family and friends. i know she will be sorely missed.


----------



## imfree (Aug 16, 2010)

My deepest empathy and prayers to 
Ariel's family and those who love her.


----------



## DharmaDave (Aug 16, 2010)

I didn't know Ariel at all but this must be awful news for her friends and family. I hope the can find some comfort at this time.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 16, 2010)

Omega said:


> Sorry for her loss, I remember seeing her online for the first time, and being taken aback by how pretty she was.



She was so beautiful with that long flowing hair, and gorgeous big eyes.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 17, 2010)

Just so sad.....


----------



## paintsplotch (Aug 17, 2010)

i am so very sorry to hear of the loss of someone who was so very special.
but i know she will never be truely gone as she will live forever in the hearts and minds of those who knew her and the wonderful spirit she is.
hugs to all


----------



## MissStacie (Aug 17, 2010)

A few years ago, right after I seperated from my exhusband, I got a Christmas gift in the mail. It was a CD of my all time favorite singer and I hadn't ordered it. It took me a few minutes to realize(after reading the invoice) where it came from. 

It was from Ariel/Lorri. She said she'd seen my Amazon wishlist and noticed we had the same taste in music and thought I might enjoy this. I cried then at the thoughtfulness of someone who was basically a stranger(while we were both still Big Cuties) to send me a token of friendship. I've never, and will never forget the kindness she showed, even though she had no idea what was going on in my life, and how much she cheered me on that day.

RIP you thoughtful girl...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 17, 2010)

CAMellie said:


> My condolences to her family and friends. I quoted the edit because the address for her memorial is literally right around the corner from me. I wonder if I would be welcome so I can say goodbye from the Dims folk.



I don't see why not. Families are usually very happy to see people turn out whose lives have been touched in a positive way by their loved one. The more the merrier. If you can go then you should.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2010)

MissStacie said:


> A few years ago, right after I seperated from my exhusband, I got a Christmas gift in the mail. It was a CD of my all time favorite singer and I hadn't ordered it. It took me a few minutes to realize(after reading the invoice) where it came from.
> 
> It was from Ariel/Lorri. She said she'd seen my Amazon wishlist and noticed we had the same taste in music and thought I might enjoy this. I cried then at the thoughtfulness of someone who was basically a stranger(while we were both still Big Cuties) to send me a token of friendship. I've never, and will never forget the kindness she showed, even though she had no idea what was going on in my life, and how much she cheered me on that day.
> 
> RIP you thoughtful girl...



She did the same for me, Stacie. Sent me a giant cupcake pan. I thought it was so sweet, other than our peripheral working relationship, I barely knew her. It was incredibly thoughtful and a good indication of her heart.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 17, 2010)

This is indeed an upsetting time for all-I send my deepest condolences to all who knew and loved her.


----------



## Adrian (Aug 18, 2010)

I am so sad to hear she has died. My condolences and prayers go to her family.


----------



## toni (Aug 18, 2010)

So sad. May she rest in peace.


----------



## AJ! (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, how strange and sad this news is.

I had her as a top friend on MySpace and was just looking at her profile the other day. I smiled every time I saw that little rectangular face shot. I didn't know her at all but really enjoyed her as a Big Cutie. I had no idea she was even sick and am shocked and saddened to learn she is now gone.


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 18, 2010)

This is so sad. She was adorable, and a real presence and light on this board.

God bless.


----------



## BigCutieMeg (Aug 19, 2010)

RIP beautiful angel... condolences are with all her loved ones, both friends and family... xoxo


----------



## iwantabbw (Aug 20, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear this, may she RIP


----------



## LaurieFA (Aug 20, 2010)

My sincere condolences to her family and friends. Sleep easy 
Laurie


----------



## Rosi (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing! I had never had the pleasure of meeting BCAriel, but what a wonderful way to remember her.




Paul said:


> So Sad
> 
> Very touching Video of Ariel singing. She will be missed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue0kaTKFdzA


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Aug 21, 2010)

My condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## johnnny2005 (Aug 22, 2010)

I met her out in vegas in 2007. god bless her soul! R.I.P. from John in ireland.


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Aug 22, 2010)

*I saw a post on Facebook as well. This is such sad news.  I wish I met her at the 2007 Vegas Bash. I was just watching her YouTube video of her singing. What a sweetheart! My condolences and prayers for Ariel/Lorri's family and friends. She will be greatly missed by all, even by those that never had the honor of knowing her.*


----------



## grassone (Aug 23, 2010)

**edited: question regarding cause of death***


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Aug 23, 2010)

grassone said:


> **edited: question regarding cause of death***



*Before everyone attacks this poor guy, please notice he is from Italy so his English is not the best. I still deal with my husbands English as well being from Italy.

So please let me rephrase what he is saying in proper English:

"Why did she pass away/die? Was it an issue with her weight or did she have some kind of illness that lead to her death?"

I too have been asking these questions because I saw pictures of her and it seemed in March she was SO happy, proud of herself and was on her way to a "new me" as she stated. She looked good and lost a lot of weight. Then on August 4th I saw comments to her to "keep fighting." I sat here in tears wondering what happened, what went wrong? *


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 23, 2010)

VivaLaValerie said:


> *Before everyone attacks this poor guy, please notice he is from Italy so his English is not the best. I still deal with my husbands English as well being from Italy.
> 
> So please let me rephrase what he is saying in proper English:
> 
> ...



I saw a post a year ago where she said she had peripheral neuropathy and had lost the ability to walk. I'm not sure what that is or if it had anything to do with her death.


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Aug 23, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I saw a post a year ago where she said she had peripheral neuropathy and had lost the ability to walk. I'm not sure what that is or if it had anything to do with her death.



*OMG poor girl.  I saw she posted a picture where she said her legs were numb so I was wondering if she had neuropathy. Peripheral neuropathy is caused by nerve damage. It can result from such problems as traumatic injuries, infections, metabolic problems and exposure to toxins. One of the most common causes is diabetes. 

People need to realize this condition can happen to ANYONE of any size.

Back in May I had an L5 -S1 herniated disc into the spinal cord. I have suffered some nerve damage and I'm still recovering. So I know all too well how she felt. I was told I really should have been paralyzed. I JUST wish I knew this about her and I wish I could have done something to help easy her pain. May she rest in peace and no more pain now*


----------



## BBW_Bunny (Aug 23, 2010)

How very sad.. 

RIP Sweet angel..


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 23, 2010)

VivaLaValerie said:


> *OMG poor girl.  I saw she posted a picture where she said her legs were numb so I was wondering if she had neuropathy. Peripheral neuropathy is caused by nerve damage. It can result from such problems as traumatic injuries, infections, metabolic problems and exposure to toxins. One of the most common causes is diabetes.
> 
> People need to realize this condition can happen to ANYONE of any size.
> 
> Back in May I had an L5 -S1 herniated disc into the spinal cord. I have suffered some nerve damage and I'm still recovering. So I know all too well how she felt. I was told I really should have been paralyzed. I JUST wish I knew this about her and I wish I could have done something to help easy her pain. May she rest in peace and no more pain now*



I don't think there is anything that anyone could have done Valerie.  From all accounts she fought valiantly to regain her health and left no path unexplored. I think this is just one of those terrible tragedies that sometimes happen. Sweet beautiful Lorri will be missed.


----------



## MasterMike (Aug 23, 2010)

This is disheartening news. I didn't know her personally but it's always sad losing a member of the Dimensions community. She was a sweet girl with an adorable face and beautiful hair. Rest in peace, BigCutieAriel, you'll be missed. :goodbye::really sad:


----------



## grassone (Aug 24, 2010)

VivaLaValerie said:


> *Before everyone attacks this poor guy, please notice he is from Italy so his English is not the best. I still deal with my husbands English as well being from Italy.
> 
> So please let me rephrase what he is saying in proper English:
> 
> ...



Thanks Valerie for your understanding. My post was not to make fun of anyone but to know the cause of his death.


----------



## PeacefulGem (Aug 30, 2010)

Someone on her Facebook page said it was because she had a botched gastric bypass surgery and her body was no longer able to absorb any vitamins. Such a damn shame. She was such a sweet and beautiful girl.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh you sweet sweet girl. 
I know your somewhere full of peace and love.
R.I.P Little Sister.


----------



## msbard90 (Sep 6, 2010)

This is so sad. RIP Ariel/Lorri.


----------



## Nas80 (Sep 6, 2010)

I read it and read it and I can't believe it. That's really sad.


----------



## Fox (Sep 11, 2010)

I know who that is. Can't believe she's dead.


----------



## vampirekitten (Sep 12, 2010)

so very sorry she passed.. sending wishes and prayers to her family and friends.. such a hard time..  :really sad::really sad:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 16, 2010)

Very belated condolences to her family and friends.


Dennis


----------

